# gauge cluster issues post here.



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

driving home from work my gauge cluster (outside temp, trip, gear position) became a perfect mirrored image, all the numbers and letters were completely backwards. it was 7degrees out. its only funny because it fixed itself this morning. i got a crappy cell pic of it but my mac isn't liking photobucket today. besides disappearing lines anyone else with odd gauge cluster issues?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: gauge cluster issues post here. (ironmule)*

Wow thats pretty amazing that it can do that








Mine has loads of intermittant missing lines, but its never reversed itself!


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

I have the missing lines issue only


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (justinperkins)*

i also have the missing line issue but it fixes it self from time to time








but my gauge for the temp is usually on zero for some reason and then it goes to 90 and then after a while it slowly goes back to zero








any ideas what might be the problem?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Veki)*

That sounds like a wiring fault - the wire to the sender is going open circuit. It could also be the sender itself - they're not very reliable.
Check the connector and see if the wiring is all sound, and then maybe consider replacing the sender?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

The usual missing lines and what looks like a fog desending from the top. It obstructs the radio information and makes any cel up there look bizzare.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks mikki ill look into it


----------



## baco99 (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Veki)*

i know that in Saab 9-5's the dash display can be fixed by re-gluing the "ribbon" that attaches from the circuit board to the LCD display. Is this a similar fix to the Audi A6? I'm new to the car, but the center dash display is f---ed.


----------



## vwjettarally (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (baco99)*

Mine has half of the lines missing too.
Ribbon loosing contact would make sence to me so I will probably take it apart and try to figure it out.
Is there anything I should know before I pull cluster out?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes I thought it might be the ribbon cable or the connection to the LCD too, but it's not








The display actually has the controller chip built in to it, so the ribbon cable is sending data to the chip, rather than row and column signals to the display. Its the chip itself which has failed, so you need to replace the whole assembly - ribbon cable, chip and LCD panel - in order to fix it. 
Typical Audi to make something more complicated than it needs to be


----------

